

Algorithm Wiki - vinchuco
http://www.algorithmist.com/index.php/Main_Page

======
japaget
Site is down. You can view it on archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150810131407/http://www.algori...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150810131407/http://www.algorithmist.com/index.php/Main_Page)

This site was last modified in 2011, and represents a work in progress since
it only covers a few algorithms such as convex hull and sorting.

------
throwaway829086
Thank you. I was looking for something similar the other day. Here are other
resources:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithm_general_topi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithm_general_topics)

I hope folks find them helpful.

------
aristus
You might also be interested in the Dictionary of Algorithms:
[http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/](http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/)

~~~
mindcrime
Or the Stony Brook Algorithm Repository:

[http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/](http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/)

------
kragen
I've been thinking it would be really nice to build a Wiki kind of like this,
but with interactive visualizations like the ones in
[http://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction....](http://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction.html).
Of course Bret Victor has done a lot of exploration of that space, and I've
done a few things like the live Burrows-Wheeler transform at
[http://canonical.org/~kragen/sw/bwt](http://canonical.org/~kragen/sw/bwt),
but nothing really interesting. And Mike Bostock has done some amazing work in
algorithm visualization, inspired by Victor, among others, at
[http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/](http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/),
which also has a great list of links to similar things at the end. But without
a shared repository we can all build on, Wiki-style, we are left with just the
efforts of individuals or small groups, although some of those efforts are
very inspiring.

In addition to visualizing the _dynamic_ behavior of algorithms, I think we
also lack good notation for their _static_ structure; existing pseudocodes are
verbose and pencil-unfriendly. APL was one attempt to solve that problem; I
recently spent some time noodling around how to do a better job of solving it,
specifically for the case of pencil-and-paper sketching, at
[http://canonical.org/~kragen/sw/dev3/paperalgo](http://canonical.org/~kragen/sw/dev3/paperalgo).
That page doesn't work super well on phones due to depending on <abbr> to
explain some things, and I think the notation's readability leaves something
to be desired.

I was kind of hoping MediaWiki's addition of Lua would help with this kind of
thing, at least for producing _static_ visualizations, but I don't think it
has. The closest thing I've found is maybe actually JsFiddle, but it lacks the
linking and social interaction that make a Wiki work.

JsFiddle's security model of isolating the active part in a frame on a
separate domain might be one way to keep such an active-algorithm-Wiki from
suffering from worms and cookie thieves. Caja is another. We need to figure
this kind of thing out in order to move to a decentralized web like IPFS, not
just for centralized Wikis of algorithm visualizations.

------
kennyledet
You should list [http://algorithm.zone](http://algorithm.zone) as one of the
resources. I'll do the same for you ;)

------
KqAmJQ7
Awesome, I've lately found the quality of articles at wikipedia declining.
Let's hope this will make up for it. I really like how the article just get to
the core of the matter instead of droning on about various trivia.

